# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  SIOSA LINE

## britanis

unforgettable the great siosa line with the great irpinia

irpi.jpg

irpin.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

IRPINIA was indeed a truly historic vessel. Her full story with several photos can be found here.
Siosa had some interesting old ships rebuild as cruise ships. CARIBIA, also a veteran from the 1920s sailed until the early 70s. A brochure with deckplans can be seen here.

Another brochure of IRPINIA is also available here.

----------


## britanis

all from ebay

----------


## Rogerio

Gentlemen

Herewith please see a postcard of CARIBIA

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends here is an interesting early postcard of Genoa showing the T/N Venezuela and T/N Irpinia (with her original twin funnels).
Also featured are two cargo liners of America President Lines and American Export Lines (probably the Excalibur) plus another passenger ship anchored out in the breakwater which is more difficult to identify. Looks to me like Adtriatica's Esperia?

Henry.

scan0004.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Gyus, I moved the IRPINIA photos on her separate thread.

SIOSA was a company with most interesting ships. They managed to compete with Greek firms on the "title" of which is the company with the best looking oldest cruise ship.  :Very Happy: 

I especially liked the CARIBIA which looked like a very rigid liner.
Here is a 1967 photo of her taken during a cruise calling at Stockholm. It comes from the Swedish book _Fartyg jag skadat_.

caribia 1967.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Grimaldi-SIOSA Line*

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_...l#anchor424144


ΠΛΟΙΑ

Ascania - 1955-68 Auriga - 1949-57 Ausonia - 1983-96 Caribia - 1965-82 Centauro - 1951-55 Irpinia - 1955-81 La Superba - 2002- LeoneLucania - 1951-62 MajesticRepubblica di VeneziaSplendidUrania II - 1950-54 Venezuela - 1956-62 

*ASCANIA*

The _Ascania_ was built as the SGTM liner _Florida_ in 1926. She was bought by Grimaldi-SIOSA in 1955. She was refitted to carry 183 first class and 932 tourist class passengers on services from Southampton, Vigo and Lisbon to the Caribbean and Venezuela. She mainly carried Spanish and Portuguese migrants outwards, and West Indians on the return voyage. In 1966, _Ascania_ became a budget Mediterranean cruise ship. 
FLORIDA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lorida-02.html




http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...scania-06.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...scania-09.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...scania-13.html

----------


## Ellinis

> *Grimaldi-SIOSA Line*
> 
> http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_...l#anchor424144
> 
> 
> ΠΛΟΙΑ
> 
> Ascania - 1955-68 Auriga - 1949-57 Ausonia - 1983-96 Caribia - 1965-82 Centauro - 1951-55 Irpinia - 1955-81 La Superba - 2002- LeoneLucania - 1951-62 MajesticRepubblica di VeneziaSplendidUrania II - 1950-54 Venezuela - 1956-62


τοξότη, είχες 25% επιτυχία. Το πρώτο είναι το FLORIDA που αργότερα εγεινε το ASCANIA αλλά οι άλλες τρεις φωτογραφίες ανήκουν σε άλλο πλοίο. Απλή συνονυμία δηλαδή...

----------


## τοξοτης

> τοξότη, είχες 25% επιτυχία. Το πρώτο είναι το FLORIDA που αργότερα εγεινε το ASCANIA αλλά οι άλλες τρεις φωτογραφίες ανήκουν σε άλλο πλοίο. Απλή συνονυμία δηλαδή...


 
ΣΩΣΤΟΣ

Εγώ μπερδεύτηκα. Έγιναν οι σχετικές αλλαγές και μπήκαν τα σωστά.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Grimaldi-SIOSA Line*


*Auriga 1949-57* *(ex-Ruahine)* 

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_SIOSA_PCs.html#anchor424975 


The _Auriga_ was built as the New Zealand Shipping Company's liner _Ruahine_ in 1909.

RUAHINE 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uahine-02.html 
 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uahine-07.html
 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uahine-16.html 
 


http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_SIOSA_PCs.html#anchor424975 

An official Fratelli Grimaldi art card of the _Auriga._ 
__

----------


## τοξοτης

*Grimaldi-SIOSA Line*

*Caribia 1965-72*

The _Caribia_ was built as the Cosulich liner _Vulcania_ in 1929. She was bought by Grimaldi-SIOSA in 1965. 

VULCANIA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lcania-03.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lcania-04.html




CARIBIA

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_...l#anchor424718

Photograph of _Caribia_ at Dubrovnik.
Scan: Ivo Batricevic.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Grimaldi-SIOSA Line*

*http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_...l#anchor425149*

*Centauro 1951-55* *(ex-City of Hong Kong)* 
The _Centauro_ was built as the Ellerman's City liner _City of Hong Kong_ in 1924. 
*City of Hong Kong* 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ngkong-03.html 
 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ngkong-04.html 
 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ngkong-05.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Grimaldi-SIOSA Line*


*Urania II 1950-54* *(ex-Castalia)*

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_...l#anchor426046 
Photograph of _Urania II_
Scan: Bill Paulus
 



Photograph of _Urania II_
Scan: Bill Paulus
 

CASTALIA 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stalia-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stalia-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Grimaldi-SIOSA Line*

*Venezuela 1956-62*
*http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Grimaldi_SIOSA_PCs.html#anchor426290*

The _Venezuela_ was built as the CGT Liner _De Grasse_ in 1924. She was rebuilt after damage during the war, and later served Canadian Pacific as the _Empress of Australia_. She was bought by Grimaldi-SIOSA in 1956. 
VENEZUELA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20V/slides/Venezuela-01.html



DE GRASSE

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20D/slides/De%20Grasse-09.html



EMPRESS OF AUSTRALIA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empress%20of%20Australia-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empress%20of%20Australia-08.html

----------


## britanis

she was a great ship

----------

